

Apple suspends iPhone sales in China - AlexMuir
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/breaking-news/apple-suspends-iphone-sales-at-china-stores/story-e6frf7jx-1226243938592

======
zizee
Misleading title. Apple suspended selling from one store due to an unruly
crowd. Other Chinese stores have sold out. People can still order online. This
is a non story.

